
Who goes Nazi? - bratfarrar
http://harpers.org/archive/1941/08/who-goes-nazi/1/
======
draw_down
Yuck. Maybe the Nazi is the person who writes stuff like this. Also, it's
convenient that none of the poor/working-class people are Nazis (unless they
clawed their way up the class hierarchy, because then they hate their parents
and also Jews).

I guess Nazism was a movement of upper-class twits, then?

~~~
smt88
This was written in 1941, before the Holocaust was widely known about. This
person would have thought of Nazism as an ugly regime, like many others in
history, perhaps the way we think of Assad or Putin but worse. She wouldn't
have known they were nearly as bad as we do today.

